# Forum Suggestions?



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Didn't we have a forum suggestions sub-forum at one point?

Also... do we not have a sub-forum for live music performances? I seem to be coming up empty.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Rackety Sax said:


> Didn't we have a forum suggestions sub-forum at one point?


yes and I moved it to the suggestions forum.



Rackety Sax said:


> Also... do we not have a sub-forum for live music performances? I seem to be coming up empty.


What aspect of live performance?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

And now I have moved it to forum questions, as this isn't really a suggestion.

Suggestions is here:









Suggestion Box & Topic Requests







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Pete Thomas said:


> yes and I moved it to the suggestions forum.


Thanks Pete



> What aspect of live performance?


Live concerts/gigs that members might be interested in knowing about or listening/watching, especially right now online performances. For example, there's an online Hothouse Meets Havana festival this week featuring Roscoe Mitchell and lots of others: Home - HotHouse Site


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Rackety Sax said:


> Live concerts/gigs that members might be interested in knowing about or listening/watching,


Looks like those kinds of things are posted here:









Announcements and Bulletin Board


Announce your gig, post "help wanted" ads, etc. here!




www.saxontheweb.net





But depending on the player could be here:









Brand Name Players ...


Discuss your favorite sax giants here




www.saxontheweb.net


----------

